
Uber CEO Travis Kalanick Leaving Trump Advisory - iwillreply
https://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-technologies-ceo-travis-kalanick-leaves-presidents-business-council-1486073997
======
pratap103
I think the damage might already be done, the only move if you ask me. They
might be making some charitable donations in the days to come..

